# Duda sobre Restador Completo



## Hekez (May 5, 2009)

Hola que tal, espero que alguien pueda asesorarme en un proyecto que estoy realizando, tengo dos dudas en particular.

Estoy haciendo un restador completo guiando con el diagrama aqui puesto:







Practicamente ya lo he terminado, pero me quedan dos dudas que circulé en rojo en la imagen.

1.-  La conexión en la protoboard del dip switch hacie el voltaje, se hace solo generando una salida? o se tienen que hacer 3 conexiones hacia el voltaje?

2.- De igual manera que la pregunta anterior, la conexion hacia el voltaje en el chip 74LS08 es de una sola salida? o se interconecta con las otras dos conexiones?

Espero puedan ayudarme, ya que al probarlo no quiero hacer un corto.
Saludos! y excelente foro!


----------



## mabauti (May 5, 2009)

> 1.- La conexión en la protoboard del dip switch hacie el voltaje, se hace solo generando una salida? o se tienen que hacer 3 conexiones hacia el voltaje?


las tres conexiones van a +Vcc



> 2.- De igual manera que la pregunta anterior, la conexion hacia el voltaje en el chip 74LS08 es de una sola salida? o se interconecta con las otras dos conexiones?


unicamente la pata 14 va a +Vcc


----------

